

The Mathmo Test - dabent
http://www.mathmo.org/test/mathmotest.html

======
dabent
I only scored a 29, but I laughed when I read the question about making a
model of a dodecahedron, because I did at age 12 or so. That got me to
complete the test and to feel that some of the questions were indeed designed
with me in mind. :-)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
31\. I think I made a dodecahedron, but I can't really remember so I didn't
count it. I never had a Rubik's cube and never felt compelled to get one.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I scored 49, which is less than when I first took it many years ago as
produced by the original authors.

Anyone else want to post their scores?

~~~
secret
23 and in my first semester as a math grad student (coming from a non-math
background). I can already see myself heading down the path to a higher score.
On a related note, I became a member of the AMS today... that should count for
something :)

------
dennisgorelik
I scored 6. It seems I'm not into MathMo that much. What does it measure
anyway?

------
freakwit
24\. What's a mathmo?

~~~
chrismear
It's slang from Cambridge University (and maybe elsewhere, but that's where I
encountered it) for a student studying mathematics. Related: 'NatSci'
(pronounced natskee) for someone studying Natural Sciences (the course that
covers all the traditional physical and biological sciences); 'CompSci'
(pronounced compskee) for people studying Computer Science.

